# Non-duality - interview with Tony Parsons



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

If your interested about non duality read this. If you get DP real bad I recommend you don't. Tony Parson's is a western speaker on non duality from England. You may find this interesting.

http://www.theopensecret.com/PDF/Interview with Tony.pdf

His web site is http://www.theopensecret.com


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I had honestly never heard about the non-duality concept but after reading this I can rather depressingly relate.

A lot of what Tony Parson's says here is exactly the kind of thoughts, feelings, perceptions I have had since my little dp flip out.

Especially where we he says:



> For me, the seeker is there, seeking, and then comes a moment when there is no seeker, there is no time, there is just Oneness. And that is not seen by the seeker, but is simply seen by no one. That, to me, is awakening. And forever after that there?s a totally different perception, but on a subtle level there?s still a person, there?s still a seeking going on, a wanting to know what has happened. The person comes back and wants to own what?s just happened. He doesn?t understand it.


The fact that I can relate to what he says I find both disturbing and strangely comforting. How odd!!! :?

Thanks Milan...reading this made me feel a little less alone in my new way of thinking (although knowing me will probably give me nightmares... :roll: )


----------

